# E brake locked



## Vagilia (May 25, 2010)

So i wake up this morning and start driving my car... start to feel tension, when its in neutral i hear and feel back right wheels is still locked up a little in my 98 gti vr6.. I drive the the nearest 7-11 get otu and my who brake is RED  from the heat.. Then i drove it to my work bout .5 miles from there and it wasnt red anymore as if it unlocked? any ideas


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Water can seep into the cable sheath and then freeze; the brake will not release properly until the cable thaws. The cable can also rust inside. Either way the only permanent fix is to replace the cable and sheath.

Try unhooking the cable at the caliper, if the brake releases the cable is frozen or rusted.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Funny you should say this - I had the exact same thing happen to me last month. Cable was rusted and seized and I had to have the car towed and the cable replaced because the damned caliper wouldn't release and it was too cold to try and figure it out myself at 11:00 at night!


----------



## chapmandpk (Feb 25, 2006)

happened to mine to a few years ago froze up and was all rusted inside. If yours are frozen they are more than likely rusted as well. New cables are cheap and easy to install. If I remember correctly I think I got them from GAP for like $50 shipped..... there is a DIY floating around here somewhere. If your cables are rusted it will take a little extra effort to pull them out just a heads up if you DIY 

found a DIY for you 

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/fuelparkbrake/index.htm

:beer:


----------



## forge24 (Oct 28, 2014)

*emergency brake lock*



Travis Grundke said:


> Funny you should say this - I had the exact same thing happen to me last month. Cable was rusted and seized and I had to have the car towed and the cable replaced because the damned caliper wouldn't release and it was too cold to try and figure it out myself at 11:00 at night!



Travis-while the dealership admits that the emergency brake on the tiguan is in a bad place--next to the liquid cup holders--they acknowledge that moisture must have entered into the emergency brake and that's why it "froze" up. Towed to dealership and they want $220 to replace. Any relief here on a lease where the manufacturer agrees the brake is in a bad spot and there's a history of this happening?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

forge24 said:


> Travis-while the dealership admits that the emergency brake on the tiguan is in a bad place--next to the liquid cup holders--they acknowledge that moisture must have entered into the emergency brake and that's why it "froze" up. Towed to dealership and they want $220 to replace. Any relief here on a lease where the manufacturer agrees the brake is in a bad spot and there's a history of this happening?


Well, we're hopping into the way back machine on this one - I assume you're still under warranty if it is a lease? If so, then it should be covered.

In my case - yes, the lining of the cable wore through at a few points and it did rust out.


----------

